
Security - Unlike Fingerprints, Brain Patterns Can't Be Faked - Anon84
http://www.scientificblogging.com/news_releases/security_unlike_fingerprints_brain_patterns_cant_be_faked
======
kurtosis
is this _really_ easier than face recognition? Or that retinal identification
thing? I guess it's pretty hard to fake your eyes too. Perhaps brain pattern
recognition would help keep out robert downey jr. in tropic thunder..

